# Taking care of Betta over winter break



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey all,

I was starting to think about packing for going home over the holidays, and then it suddenly hit me-- what am I going to do about my betta?!? I can't just leave him in my apartment for 3 weeks, especially since we'll be turning down the heat to save some money. I plan to take him to my parents' house, but I don't have a tank for him there.

I used to have a 1.5gal, but I got rid of it because I didn't think I would need it. My little guy is currently in a slightly planted 10gal, so I hate to take him out of there, but I can't exactly take the tank with me. I have a little heater meant for tanks under 3gal, but I don't have a little filter or anything. I can't spend more than maybe $20, and I'd greatly prefer to spend less.

Any suggestions for how to keep my little guy happy outside of his normal home for about 3 weeks?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can get a little tote for him to vacation in. You wont need substrate just the tote, a heater, water conditioner and some decor. Then take him home in a little cup with you and acclimate him to the new setup. If you have live plants, take some with you to help keep his container clean and make him feel safe.


----------



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

What kind of 'tote'? Like one of those little critter keeper things that they send hamsters home in?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/spacesavers...-underbed-storage-tote-by-sterilite_1_375.jpg

Something like that.


----------



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh, awesome! I actually have a couple of those laying around, albeit small ones. They're the "shoebox" sized boxes-- will those work? And should I put the lid on but leave it a bit ajar, or just not bother? I've never seen my little guy jump, but my tank always has a lid on it because of the light. Also, how often (and how much) should I change the water?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes those would work perfectly! Make sure you clean it and yes, have the lid. If you can put some holes in it for air. If not just open it daily for a few mins.


----------

